# Craftsman FF18 Tiller Tines need replaced, where do I find replacement parts



## emilysch55 (11 mo ago)

We have a FF18 that needs the tiller tines replaced, they are getting pretty worn. Anyone know of a replacement part that will work. OEM part #6345J is not longer available from where I am looking.


----------



## Firefight-100 (Aug 28, 2021)

that was probably made by mtd. a small engine shop that deals in implements should be able to match them up.


----------

